# FreeBSD 12 - Unable to see FDE passphrase prompt



## manas (Dec 24, 2018)

On a FreeBSD 12-RELEASE install with the following in my /boot/loader.conf :


```
boot_multicons="YES"
boot_serial="YES"
console="comconsole,vidconsole"
comconsole_speed="115200"
```

I am unable to see the prompt for entering the FDE passphrase while connected to the serial console from a different system. 
I am able to use the console after I enter the passphrase on a keyboard connected to the system.
Is there a way to configure the serial console to display the FDE passphrase prompt and accept input over the serial console?


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 24, 2018)

You want to read this: Handbook, 26.6. Setting Up the Serial Console ,  boot.config(5) , boot(8) ,


----------

